# South african travelling to new zealand



## caketin (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi world. I will be traveling to NZ for the RWC(!!!) and want to know if I need a visitors visa? Only going to be there for 10 days. My first time posting on this forum.... Eek! Thanks


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - 10 days - which matches are you going to see? I couldn't afford the trip, will rely on updates from brother and his son who arrive 24 Sept (from UK) for a month, they see 2 Auckland games - 
Have a great holiday.

NZ France that day (sure they'll stay awake), Fiji-Samoa the day after, then bus to New Plymouth on 26th and see Wales-Namibia that evening. No time for jet-lag.

From NZ Immigration



> *Visa-waiver countries*
> People from some countries don't need a visitor visa to enter New Zealand. However, they are still required to provide:
> 
> 
> ...


and something for SA fans in Wellington on 15 September



> *Celebrate South Africa at the Wellington Zoo Braai!*
> 
> *Wellington is the proud host of the South African Rugby team, and we are celebrating at the Zoo with a traditional South African BBQ – known as a Braai.*
> 
> ...


NOTE: 'gold coin donation' quite common, but they're not gold, NZ $1 and $2 coins


----------



## caketin (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you!!! Great help!!! Can't wait for the rugby! Going to see SA vs Samoa game. Stoked. Thanks again


----------

